# Quail - St George



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Anybody hunting quail this weekend? i am hoping to get out after work in the evenings next week. First time chasing those little guys down here in St George, should be interesting. I have always hunted them in Kansas and Colorado fields and the hills of Arizona, i have seen a few here and there but nothing like i usually see in Arizona, probably going to burn up some boots. Good luck to all.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hunt the golf courses. Lots and lots of quail running around the greens.

:smile:


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Haha...i like it! I wonder if i could limit out before i got kicked off?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I will be Chaseing quial on sat. .


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never chased quail before, but I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend. We'll see if the pup can help me find any birds.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Dog should help for sure, unfortunately it will just be me and my 20 gauge. I had 5 of them in my backyard a couple of days ago teasing me.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Has anyone hunted South and west of St George? I have a few areas down there i want to hit, and have a few questions. Pm me if you want


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I have hunted south and West of St.george


----------



## Willyumson (Jun 24, 2021)

richard rouleau said:


> Yes I have hunted south and West of St.george


?


----------



## Drew (Jun 9, 2021)

Roboz said:


> Anybody hunting quail this weekend? i am hoping to get out after work in the evenings next week. First time chasing those little guys down here in St George, should be interesting. I have always hunted them in Kansas and Colorado fields and the hills of Arizona, i have seen a few here and there but nothing like i usually see in Arizona, probably going to burn up some boots. Good luck to all.


The area south of Gunlock Reservoir is always good for quail.


----------

